# Sticky  What I've learned *new member edition*



## jcollin76

I'm not affiliated with diyma, nor am I staffed by diyma, these are just my feelings and observations from my short time here...

First off, if your reading this, welcome to diyma! A wealth of learning, and information is in front of you, should you choose to use it. The following ideas, thoughts, and suggestions, may help you in having a more enjoyable stay here...imho.

My #1 thing I want to convey... And if you get nothing else, get this...

It's all about the music, and having fun!

Or hobby is a passionate one, and right or wrong, when a person is passionate about something, things can sometimes get heated.
Relax, take a breath, and remember this is supposed to be about fun. No need to get angry, rant, and argue with people. You may be wrong, they may be wrong, it's all part of the learning process. 

Take time to read threads, learn and study up on things. Don't just post up a question... You WILL be asked/encouraged/reminded to search. And not always nicely..

Please don't take offence to this.

Try to keep in mind, members that have been on here for years, see the Same questions (or variations of) over and over. They know it's been covered, and answered multiple times... This lends them to get irritated. Lol Just search... If you can't find the answer that satisfies your question, then post it up.

Use:
Site:diymobileaudio.com, followed by what your looking for. This will get you much better results than using the site based search.

Subjective is a word your going to read a lot. But it IS the truth when it comes to many things. You can't ask: what is the best amp, or speaker, sub, or really anything.
So many things factor into it. The vehicle, power available, how it will be used, etc. But more importantly, we all have our own taste, and how things sound to us. I know what I like, and how I want my setup to sound... But it may sound like total ass to you. Does that make me wrong? No. Does it make you wrong? Nope... It's just the difference in our preferences. There is a lot of science involved here, but ultimately it comes down to your subjective opinion on things, and if/how it will work in your install or situation.

Post count: many have issue with not being able to Send/get pm's. To get your post count up, start a build log. It is the easiest way to build quickly. Comment on others build logs, compliments, suggestions, questions,etc. Find a topic you know well, and offer some input..
Post count is accumulated only from sections that offer audio related topics, contributing to the knowledge base of the site.
So not in off topic, or the classifieds.

However, I encourage visits to off topic, it's a good way to get To know the members outside of audio. It supports the the feeling of community, and fosters friendships.

Remember, post count doesn't equate to knowledge. Do your homework, get multiple perspectives, and you'll figure out what the truth is... And who knows it.

Have respect. Respect for the other people here, and for yourself. Remember there is another person on the other side of the screen. Use The old, faithful, golden rule..

Treat others as you would want to be treated. 

There are literally tons of great people here, with all levels of audio knowledge. But remember a person's audio, or install knowledge, does NOT determine their worth as a person and to the community. 

And to bring it full circle, this is all about your music. Be it classical, metal, Dub step, trance, country, rap... It doesn't matter. It's about further enjoying YOUR music, in YOUR vehicle, how YOU like it to sound. The vast majority of us are not competitors... We just love the hobby. 

I know many of these topics have been posted and covered several times. But these are the biggest things I think a new member should know from the start. Feel free to look at the others, most are in the sticky sections. See how they all say similar things, over many years. It's just good advice.

Enjoy your time at diyma, learn, and contribute. 

And above all, just have fun with it!


----------



## schmiddr2

Word.


----------



## rodneypierce

:beerchug::beerchug::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown: :rockon:


----------



## ecrimjr

Thanks. This explains why my first post never got a response.


----------



## KyleBKoger

Good to know.


----------



## edgecreek

Good to know and hope this qualifies as my one pos to allow me to send PM's.


----------



## quickaudi07

Very Nice! Well done,,, 

Now lets have a shot for 2013


----------



## markymark48

thanks for taking the time to post this


----------



## thepersuasions

very good advice. cheers from NZ.


----------



## Nevershallifall

Very nice. I like to see that when i first join a forum there are members that care about the site and the people on it and don't just treat it as a search engine! I am looking forward to learning a whole heck of a lot on here from the small speck i actually know compared to the audio world haha.

Happy to be a member!


----------



## g7kobayashi

Thanks for the amazing inputs.
Tried to read them as carefully as I can
with my limited English and totally agreed.


----------



## livingloud006

Right on this is a great welcoming post & a must read for people like myself searching for the audio community that suits them best.


----------



## tri_slarson

Well said!


----------



## MN SPL Freak

Good info. Thanks for taking the time to explain the basics.


----------



## payluder

Thank you for the info


----------



## bobby23

very nice...


----------



## 68shortwide

Thanks


----------



## sscar

Nice...


----------



## bebangkan

thanks


----------



## mrnix

good info, and good advice.


----------



## Engha_neer

jcollin76 said:


> I'm not affiliated with diyma, nor am I staffed by diyma, these are just my feelings and observations from my short time here...
> 
> First off, if your reading this, welcome to diyma! A wealth of learning, and information is in front of you, should you choose to use it. The following ideas, thoughts, and suggestions, may help you in having a more enjoyable stay here...imho.
> 
> My #1 thing I want to convey... And if you get nothing else, get this...
> 
> It's all about the music, and having fun!
> 
> Or hobby is a passionate one, and right or wrong, when a person is passionate about something, things can sometimes get heated.
> Relax, take a breath, and remember this is supposed to be about fun. No need to get angry, rant, and argue with people. You may be wrong, they may be wrong, it's all part of the learning process.
> 
> Take time to read threads, learn and study up on things. Don't just post up a question... You WILL be asked/encouraged/reminded to search. And not always nicely..
> 
> Please don't take offence to this.
> 
> Try to keep in mind, members that have been on here for years, see the Same questions (or variations of) over and over. They know it's been covered, and answered multiple times... This lends them to get irritated. Lol Just search... If you can't find the answer that satisfies your question, then post it up.
> 
> Use:
> Site:diymobileaudio.com, followed by what your looking for. This will get you much better results than using the site based search.
> 
> Subjective is a word your going to read a lot. But it IS the truth when it comes to many things. You can't ask: what is the best amp, or speaker, sub, or really anything.
> So many things factor into it. The vehicle, power available, how it will be used, etc. But more importantly, we all have our own taste, and how things sound to us. I know what I like, and how I want my setup to sound... But it may sound like total ass to you. Does that make me wrong? No. Does it make you wrong? Nope... It's just the difference in our preferences. There is a lot of science involved here, but ultimately it comes down to your subjective opinion on things, and if/how it will work in your install or situation.
> 
> Post count: many have issue with not being able to Send/get pm's. To get your post count up, start a build log. It is the easiest way to build quickly. Comment on others build logs, compliments, suggestions, questions,etc. Find a topic you know well, and offer some input..
> Post count is accumulated only from sections that offer audio related topics, contributing to the knowledge base of the site.
> So not in off topic, or the classifieds.
> 
> However, I encourage visits to off topic, it's a good way to get To know the members outside of audio. It supports the the feeling of community, and fosters friendships.
> 
> Remember, post count doesn't equate to knowledge. Do your homework, get multiple perspectives, and you'll figure out what the truth is... And who knows it.
> 
> Have respect. Respect for the other people here, and for yourself. Remember there is another person on the other side of the screen. Use The old, faithful, golden rule..
> 
> Treat others as you would want to be treated.
> 
> There are literally tons of great people here, with all levels of audio knowledge. But remember a person's audio, or install knowledge, does NOT determine their worth as a person and to the community.
> 
> And to bring it full circle, this is all about your music. Be it classical, metal, Dub step, trance, country, rap... It doesn't matter. It's about further enjoying YOUR music, in YOUR vehicle, how YOU like it to sound. The vast majority of us are not competitors... We just love the hobby.
> 
> I know many of these topics have been posted and covered several times. But these are the biggest things I think a new member should know from the start. Feel free to look at the others, most are in the sticky sections. See how they all say similar things, over many years. It's just good advice.
> 
> Enjoy your time at diyma, learn, and contribute.
> 
> And above all, just have fun with it!


Been searching and reading for a while now. Love car audio, finally back into it after a 10 year hiatus. I'm an amateur, but I'm smart and can learn quick! I've been lurking for a while, but am forced to join by a problem I haven't been able to solve, so I resort to the forums!


----------



## TaylorMade

Well done, sir, well done.


----------



## breweryrat

Good advice for any forum


----------



## Why do you buy all those

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Justintime

There are definitely some good advices here. Maybe a sticky?


----------

